# What Are the Differences Between Home Projectors and Business Projectors?



## gail668 (Jul 13, 2021)

We all know that projectors are divided into different categories such as *home projectors* and business projectors. But not many people understand the difference between the two. Today we will take you to understand the difference between a home projector and a business projector.

What is the difference between a home projector and a business projector?

First of all, when it comes to projectors, business projectors are what everyone thinks of the first time. This is mainly because many people's cognition of projectors starts with business projectors. After all, business projectors are now an office tool that everyone often comes into contact with in daily work meetings, and they are relatively familiar, but for home projectors, many people don't have many opportunities to come into contact with them, and they don't have a deep understanding.

The difference between home projectors and business projectors is still very obvious.

First of all, from the perspective of brightness, the brightness of business projectors is higher than that of home projectors. This is because the business environment is very bright, if the brightness of the projector screen is not enough, it is easy to see the projection screen. When we usually watch movies at home, we usually choose nighttime. Even in the daytime, we usually turn off the lights, draw the curtains, or go in a separate space, so the brightness of home projectors is lower than that of business projectors.

In addition, from the point of view of the color performance of the projection screen, the contrast of business projectors is much worse than that of home projectors. To put it simply, the projection screen of a home projector can be divided into light red, pink, deep red, purple-red, and other color transitions, but on a business projector, similar to this area with little color difference, it will be directly projected. It's a whole color.

The picture ratio and resolution are also very different. A narrow picture ratio of 4:3 is still very common in business situations, but home projectors are all 16:9 widescreen pictures. The resolution of mainstream models has long been The popularization of full HD 1080P is moving towards 4K with more detailed pictures.

Business projectors are mainly used for presentations such as PPT presentations and are used for work. The focus is on the brightness of the projection screen, not the presentation of image quality and color. I hope that when you buy a projector, you should choose according to your purpose, and don't be misled by projectors that just look the same.


----------

